# Looking For Sound Mass Compositions



## vgguru (Jul 10, 2013)

This is kind of a specific request but I've been searching for more sound mass compositions as of late. I thoroughly enjoy a lot of early Penderecki, Scelsi, and Ligeti. Any help would be greatly appreciated especially if anyone can point me in the direction of more music in that vein that's choral. Long sustained clusters are what i'm searching for here.


----------



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

So music with a lot of tone clusters?

I'm not sure if this would fit those criteria but you might like Iannis Xenakis, particularly Metastaseis and this:


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

maybe maurice ohana?


----------



## vgguru (Jul 10, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sound_mass

This is a better definition of the kinda stuff i'm looking for. I find it very interesting.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

vgguru said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sound_mass
> 
> This is a better definition of the kinda stuff i'm looking for. I find it very interesting.


Iannis Xenakis would fit the bill for this, as Jobis indicated.


----------



## vgguru (Jul 10, 2013)

Both pieces posted so far sound fantastic. Is there any choral music anyone can think of in this vein that isn't Ligeti? Maybe something that sounds like 29:25 in this video?


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

vgguru said:


> Both pieces posted so far sound fantastic. Is there any choral music anyone can think of in this vein that isn't Ligeti? Maybe something that sounds like 29:25 in this video?


have you already listened to all the Ohana piece? Listen for instance the choral part at 16:00
By the way, Ligeti and Scelsi are two of my very favorite composers, and Ohana is often associated with Scelsi ( probably for the ritualistic, exotic and mysterious quality of his music)


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I just stumbled on a compooser named David Bedford who has written some very Ligeti inspired vocal pieces, though I understand he is normally closer to rock or ambient. He does a lot of work with Mike Oldfield for example, unless the name is just a coincidence.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Weston said:


> I just stumbled on a compooser named David Bedford who has written some very Ligeti inspired vocal pieces, though I understand he is normally closer to rock or ambient. He does a lot of work with Mike Oldfield for example, unless the name is just a coincidence.


it's not a coincidence. I think I've mentioned him in other topics for his use of the electric guitar. And by the way, even if its work is dedicated to the guitar another composer who could be mentioned here is probably Glenn Branca


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Gerard Grisey - Partiels. (



)


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

You would probably enjoy Henryk Górecki's 2nd Symphony ('Copernican').


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

norman bates said:


> it's not a coincidence. I think I've mentioned him in other topics for his use of the electric guitar. And by the way, even if its work is dedicated to the guitar another composer who could be mentioned here is probably Glenn Branca


I guess I didn't exactly stumble on him then.


----------



## vgguru (Jul 10, 2013)




----------

